# Meetings > Workshops >  Πρόταση για workshop:Εισαγωγή στα δίκτυα(πολύ γενικό!)

## TaRaNTuLa

Γίνονται workshops για τα Ασύρματα δίκτυα(RF,κανάλια,πρωτόκολλα κλπ),για firewalling και γενικά για θέματα αρκετά προχωρημένα.Αναμφισβήτητα συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που τα διοργανώνουν!Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να κάνουμε και ένα με ΠΟΛΥ εισαγωγικά θέματα,του στυλ IP,subnets,ΝΑΤ,routing(μπορούμε να χώσουμε και εδώ το θέμα των IP tables).Γιατί βλέπω συχνά στο forum αλλά και μέσα στο IRC/DC να γίνονται συζητήσεις και να εκφράζονται απορείες για το πώς θα κοπεί ένα subnet,τι μάσκα να βάλω και άλλα παρόμοια.Πρέπει να γίνει και κάτι εισαγωγικό για τους αρχάριους της πληροφορικής που είναι στην παρέα μας...

Διαθέτω αρκετό υλικό για το εν λόγω εγχείρημα(από τις διαλέξεις αντίστοιχων μαθημάτων στη σχολή.Θα τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ,αν είναι,με την άδεια του διδάσκοντα,που θα την έχω σίγουρα).

Περιμένω τις αντιδράσεις σας...  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Αν θες το παρουσιαζουμε μαζι
Και το γυρναμε και σε λιγο εξειδικευμενα  ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αν θες το παρουσιαζουμε μαζι
> Και το γυρναμε και σε λιγο εξειδικευμενα


Εννοείται πώς θέλω παρέα για να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο!Δεν είπα να το αναλάβω μόνος...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Eγώ στην εισαγωγή στα ασύρματα δίκτυο, μιλάω και λίγο για ΙΡς, τόσο ώστε να καταλαβαίνουν οι νέοι που τους πάνε τα 4...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Εγώ λέω να αναλύσουμε αρκετά βαθιά τις IPs(του στυλ μιλάν’ για δε μιλάν’ αυτά τα PCs,γιατί και τέτοια...)

Στην ουσία να μεταφέρουμε το μάθημα των Δικτύων(που έκανα πέρυσι) από τη σχολή στο workshop...Είναι απεδεδειγμένο ότι βοήθησε αρκετούς...

----------


## aprin

Πολύ καλή ιδέα Tarantula.Παρ'ότι ασχολούμαι με υπολογιστές εδώ και 11 χρόνια,είμαι πολύ αρχάριος στα δίκτυα.Έχω έρθει δυο Τετάρτες στην έδρα του Συλλόγου και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι οι περισσότεροι εκεί παίρνουν δεδομένο ότι γνωρίζεις τα άπαντα (χωρίς να θέλω να κατηγορήσω βέβαια κανέναν).Οπότε μόλις βρέθηκα στη φάση ένιωσα εντελώς πνιγμένος και πολύ πίσω από τους υπόλοιπους.Κάτι τέτοιο θα βοηθούσε τέλος πάντων,ελπίζω να μπορέσω να ακολουθήσω γιατί μ'έχουν φάει τα ιδιαίτερα..

----------


## ngia

δώσε ημερομηνία που μπορείς-είτε..

----------


## aprin

Δεν είναι standard οι ώρες που έχω ιδιαίτερα,το μαθαίνω την ίδια μέρα.Τέλος πάντων κάπως θα το μοντάρω αν γίνει την επόμενη εβδομάδα ίσως μπορέσω και Τετάρτη.Ελπίζω να υπάρχουν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι μην τύχει και σας κρεμάσω,δεν μπορώ να απαιτήσω να γίνει Κυριακή!  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Και εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει αυτό το θέμα (αν και γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα λίγη παραπάνω γνώση θα μου κάνει καλό), κανονίστε μια μέρα και θα είμαι μέσα, κατά προτίμηση απογεύματα

----------


## slapper

Μια απο τα ίδια με τον fatsoula...  ::   ::   ::  
Καλύτερα απογεύματα ή και σαββατοκύριακο...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Μετά την Παρασκευή(που δίνω πρόοδο,λέεεμε τώρα),θα κανονίσουμε ένα απόγευμα να γίνει το workshop.Και μέσα σε σαβ/κο μπορούμε να το κάνουμε,κάποια Κυριακή,ίσως την επόμενη(όχι αυτή 15/1)για να προλάβουμε να προετοιμάσουμε υλικό και ό,τι άλλο χρειάζεται.

Σε ποιο χώρο μπορούμε να το κάνουμε;Επίσης θα ήθελα να ήξερα αν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος εκτός του viper που μπορεί να συμβάλει στην παρουσίαση/μάθημα...

----------


## trendy

Εγώ θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω-παρουσιάσω. Μπορούμε να οργανώσουμε 2 παρουσιάσεις δικές μας, όχι κατ' ανάγκη αυτές που διδάσκονται σε πανεπιστήμιο, πιο κοντά στον άσχετο με δίκτυα που θα πρέπει να μάθει κάποια πράγματα από μία παρουσίαση και να μην πάει σπίτι για διάβασμα  ::  
Στην πρώτη παρουσίαση να δείξουμε τα βασικά για IP, subnets, cidr, λίγο καλωδίωση και στη δεύτερη παρουσίαση να προχωρήσουμε σε πιο βαθειά νερά όπως routing protocols, traffic shaping, policing, routers, routing tables, nat και ό,τι ακόμα θεωρείται πιο προχωρημένο.
Για χώρο πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος θα είναι ανοιχτός, όποτε μπορούμε.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Αυτά που διδάσκονται στη σχολή μου,αναφέρονται σε άσχετο με τα δίκτυα,μιας και είναι το εισαγωγικό μάθημα σε αυτά...Όσοι είναι να το αναλάβουμε,θα τα βάλουμε κάτω και θα κρατήσουμε ότι θέλουμε.Δεν είπα να τα πάρουμε "ξεπατικοτούρα"...  ::   ::  Κατ'εμέ,υπάρχουν πράγματα που αξίζει να συμπεριληφθούν...

Για το αν θα κάνουμε 2 παρουσίασεις,το κοιτάμε αναλόγως του χρόνου που απαιτεί το κάθε κομμάτι,βασικό και προχωρημένο.


Οπότε είμαστε:viper7gr,trendy και εγώ,προς το παρόν...  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Βάλε και εμένα για καθηγητή αλλά μπορώ το Μάρτιο (Φεβρουάριος έχει δουλειά και εξεταστική)


Η

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Βάλε και εμένα για καθηγητή αλλά μπορώ το Μάρτιο (Φεβρουάριος έχει δουλειά και εξεταστική)
> 
> 
> Η


Μπορεί να επαναληφθεί μετά από καιρό...Συνεχώς μπαίνουν νέα άτομα,τα οποία δεν έχουν αρκετές γνώσεις.Μέσα Μαρτίου κάλλιστα μπορεί να ξαναγίνει...Εγώ έλεγα σε κανά 10ήμερο να το κάνουμε...

----------


## socrates

> Βάλε και εμένα για καθηγητή αλλά μπορώ το Μάρτιο (Φεβρουάριος έχει δουλειά και εξεταστική)
> 
> 
> Η


ooooππππ πλάκωσε το βαρύ πυροβολικο  ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Nαι ναι το γοργόν και χάριν έχει και για το Μάρτιο η επανάληψη είναι η μητήρ της μαθήσεως αλλά και η ξαδέλφη της ανίας  ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Προς τέλη αυτού του μήνα θα διοργανωθεί.Για περισσότερα,stand by...  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

κηριακή παρακαλω να ειναι για να μπορω και εγω

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> κηριακή παρακαλω να ειναι για να μπορω και εγω


Για Κυριακή έχουμε καταλήξει...Μη μου στενοχωριέσαι!!  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Αρκετά το αφήσαμε...

Οριστικά,για να αρχίσουμε να οργανωνόμαστε,ποιοι προτίθενται να συμβάλουν στο workshop(εννοώ και στο κομμάτι της παρουσίασης και του υλικού).Εκτός από trendy και viper7gr,κανείς άλλος;;

Προγραμματίζουμε για τις 29/1,ημέρα Κυριακή.Βρίσκει αυτό,τουλάχιστον,τους περισσότερους σύμφωνους;Γιατι,επίσης,σκοπός είναι να υπάρξει προσέλευση,εκτός από να πούμε ουσιώδη πράγματα...

----------


## eaggelidis

αν υπάρχει πλάνο για την παρουσίαση ας το τοποθετήσουμε εδώ και ο καθένας να συμβάλει με ότι έχει.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Ένα πρόχειρο σχετικά πλάνο που έφτιαξα είναι το ακόλουθο:

*IP*

α) χωρισμός σε public και private
β) subnets,mask,"κόψιμο" υποδικτύων,μεταβλητή mask
γ) gateway
δ) DNS (περιγραφή,δομή,εγγραφές κτλ)
ε) NAT (περιγραφή,χρησιμότητα,είδη NAT(NAPT,Twice NAT κου λου που))
στ) DHCP

*Virtual LANs*

*Πρωτόκολλα που χρησιμοποιούνται*

α) ΗΤΤΡ
β) Telnet (ssh)
γ) FTP (sftp)

(Τα θέματα τα ψευτοέγραψα λίγο ανακατεμένα,όπως μου ερχόντουσαν.Θα οργανωθούν)
**************************************************

Νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω καλύπτει κάποια γενικά θέματα.Θα μπορούσε να γίνει άλλο ένα για θέματα routing...Εκτός αν μπορούμε να το χώσουμε και δε βγαίνει πολύ μεγάλη η διάρκεια του workshop,για να μην κουράζει κιόλας...

----------


## eaggelidis

Διάφορα Pdfs.

H

----------


## trendy

Ναι εμένα με βολεύει η Κυριακή 29/1. Θα μπορώ να είμαι. Λέω να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή όσοι θα το παρουσιάσουμε, ώστε να το δούμε από κοντά. Τι λέτε για το Σάββατο στο meeting Αμπελοκήπων;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Ναι εμένα με βολεύει η Κυριακή 29/1. Θα μπορώ να είμαι. Λέω να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή όσοι θα το παρουσιάσουμε, ώστε να το δούμε από κοντά. Τι λέτε για το Σάββατο στο meeting Αμπελοκήπων;


Έκλεισε!Το Σάββατο στο meeting θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά όλα!Φέρτε μαζί σας ό,τι τυχόν δεν έχετε ανεβάσει εδώ ως attachment και θα έχω και εγώ μαζί κάποια δικά μου και ό,τι άλλο προστέθηκε στο παραπάνω post από τον eaggelidh...  ::  

Thnx Ηλία!  :: 

-EDIT-:Κοίταξα τα αρχειάκια,πολύ καλά!  ::  Επίσης πρόσθεσα στη θεματολογία το DHCP,που μου είχε διαφύγει...

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Περισσότερα πλέον εδώ.  ::

----------


## angel13

Επιπλέον, για όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί γενικότερα με τα δίκτυα και την λειτουργία τους να διαφημίσω και γω αυτές τις παρουσιάσεις:

http://eclass.di.uoa.gr/claroline/do...Fpresentations

Είναι από το αγγλικό βιβλίο Jim Kurose, Keith Ross - Computer Networking

----------


## eaggelidis

more to come ...

----------

